# Solved: Google forms partnership with NBC to expand in TV advertising



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

SAN FRANCISCO: Google will begin selling ads on some cable networks owned by NBC Universal in a new partnership that will expand Google's efforts to become a force in television advertising.

http://www.iht.com/articles/2008/09/09/business/nbc.php


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Like Google doesn't control enough markets already?


----------

